# Wry nose in goat kid



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

When my buckling was born he looked normal, although his eyes seemed a bit "crooked". Two months later, his eyes have become more crooked and his nose has twisted to the side. I'm guessing this is "wry nose". I've seen it in horses. Can it happen to goats? Does anyone have experience with this? What I'm looking for is a future prognosis; will he simply get worse?Will I have to put him down eventually? Right now he is fine and healthy, even if he is odd looking. His mother is the queen of the herd, he's a single kid and he eats very well, in fact he's almost fat. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Does sound like he has wry face. He will continue to get worse as his face grows. Definitely wether him. As long as he can function normally, there is no reason to put him down. But he does have to be able to eat and drink properly. Also make sure he can breathe ok too.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Do you have a picture? I've heard of wry nose and face but can't find a good picture online. What causes it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://home.nas.com/jnkllamas/conformation.htm

If you scroll down this page, you can see llamas with wry face. It basically looks the same for all animals.

In alpacas and llamas, it is considered genetic and not to breed the same male and female together that created it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I would like to see too..Ive never heard of it..


thank you Karen...very strange...do most survive?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Odd looking for sure. I'd guess that survival depends on how servere it is?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, it does. The milder it is, they can do ok. Ohio State University had done a study on it and had a few mild wry face and choanal atresia llamas and alpacas in their herd. The animals did just fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would like to see a pic as well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you go to the link I put in above and scroll down a little, you can see llamas with wry face. There really aren't many sheep and goat with wry face because sheep and goat people will heavily cull to remove that problem.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We have noticed lately that Faith face was looking odd...no swelling but a defendant crook has formed...there is very little real info on wry face...Faith is almost 1 1/2 year old. Was slow to grow and is naturally polled, she was a gift to my kids, so we have no info on her parentage. However we did care for her Dam and siblings ( triplets) and mom had no defect....we have no info on how the siblings grew...Im sad for the kids..they were looking forward to breeding Faith this season. With Wry face, she will never be bred by us...Ive left it to the kids on what they want to do...sell at market or keep as a pet..but frankly...we cant justify another pet goat...we are looking to other cause but have not found anything other then chronic sinus infection which she has never had...as a matter of fact other then growing slow, she is super healthy..always has been...???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lucky for her it is very slight. She could probably go on to live a healthy life.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

here is a baby pic and a more current...she just really started showing the crooked face...

yeah ..Thankfully its not rel bad..but will it get worse as she matures?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The baby pic you could easily miss it, it is so slight.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

How disappointing, I'm sorry. The only other goat I have seen it in was another Nubian and he was about her age, slightly more severe. I hope your children can be comfortable with their decision whatever it is.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes...we never noticed until recently and we are with her daily...she is a in your face kind of girl!...does any one know enough about wry face to know if this will get worse?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

As long as her bones keep growing, it can get worse. With how little she has, I can't imagine it getting bad. Some of the wry faces I saw in crias were so much worse and the wry face Llama in the OSU research herd was much worse than that and was doing fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Faith went to a new pet home today...Her new owner purchased Genevieve's little does last week...( 3/4 nigie 1/4 saanen) she fell in love with her today while here with her sister who purchased a few donkeys....Im so excited ....we were torn on what to do with her.....it worked out perfectly!!..this is a pet, no breed home...And faith just loved Carol!!!..stayed with her the whole time we were out there.....very thankful!


----------

